# Working for big franchise Rooter company= a lot of $$$ for rooter tech?



## DBCooper (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi all,
I was offered work with a big Rooter franchise in the past(years ago), but turned it down due to negetive things i've heard through the grape vine.

A few weeks ago I was on a job doing sewer camera work(inspection/location), and ran into a rooter company service tech. He was giving a bid for repipe.

The guy told me that he averages approx $2500 per week in commision, and works a 40-55 hour week. The guy sounded real happy with the company also..

Now Im thinking wow, I gotta get with the program..

I currently average $1500 per week doing only sewer inspections(paid commission per job by sewer camera company). 
Although I now only do sewer camera work, I also specialize in trenchless pipebursting, and slab leak detection.

What Id like to know is, do you think that a rooter company tech can average $2500 per week @ 40-55 hours in California?

Anyone here work for a big rooter franchise? 

If so, can you give me any feedback, pros, cons, etc. Good companies, and bad?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

The simple answer is "If you believe that you are worth $2500/week"

In order to make that money, you will have to sell and install approx. $12,000 worth of plumbing for the week. That includes material at approx 10%. 

If you feel comfortable selling work at the prices required to generate $12,000 in 45 hrs, you can. If you think that $70/hr is a fair rate, you can't.


----------



## DBCooper (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont think Id have to sell that much($12,000).. From what Ive been told these techs are making 30-40% of the profit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The plumbing and hvac trades have been pushing "technicians as salesmen" for many years now. It's time more of the technical trades get on board with that idea, I think. I know that up to 50% commissions to the tech have been touted under certain flat rate customer pricing systems.


----------



## DBCooper (Oct 2, 2006)

One thing that I do not understand is how do they get around the fact that most of their "techs" are not licensed? 

Does someone licensed oversee their work, or do they get around this by making them attend school?

Any, and all knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

for a service company, the magic number for total payroll is about 35%. That includes benefits and other burden. If you start dropping below 60-65% Gross Profit, you stop being able to cover your other overhead. 

My guess is that if they are offering 30-40% commission, you receive nothing else (no benefits, etc)

But even at that, you still need 8-9K after material per week. 

Don't get me wrong at all, it can be done and is done every day. The only question is can you do it?

Most companies that run that system, the technician sells the jobs. You'll go out with a price book, determine the problem and sell the job. You'll do the job, then make the commission.

If you are in Southern California - look into how Mike Diamond Services work, they run a system similar to Roto Rooter and Mr. Rooter.

I know that most Mr. Rooters will supply you with everything - truck, tools (except basic hand tools) etc. I beleive that Roto Rooter corporate (there are still some franchised areas) will make you provide your own truck. So they may pay you 40%, but you need to take into account all the extra expenses that you have (truck, insurance, etc)

But I do know of guys who work for Mr. Rooter, do about 12-15k in a week and earn $2500+/- for the week, without having to cover any overhead out of it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

DBCooper said:


> One thing that I do not understand is how do they get around the fact that most of their "techs" are not licensed?
> 
> Does someone licensed oversee their work, or do they get around this by making them attend school?
> 
> Any, and all knowledge is greatly appreciated.


California is a different breed of cat when it comes to plumbing. I believe the company is licensed, not the individuals. That may be how they are 'getting around' this issue.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe I need to change my job`s??? :w00t: Oh wait, I`m already doing sewers :thumbup:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

When one calls a "plumber" such as Mike Diamond, the man that shows is usually not a licensed plumber. However, they usually have their Journeymans card for more complex jobs (repipes - sewers) For toilets, and lavs...ect, that usually goes to the apprentice.

My first plumbing boss used to work with Mike Diamond for So Cal Gas company. God, he hated that guy. LOL, I remember him saying he wouldn't know a pair of 440's if one hit him in the head.

(insert harp music) 

(inside joke for ppl in LA area)

edit:
I was at a job that Roto Router had been at (God help me)
Slab leaking sewer gases. 12 grand later, and a crew of 1 jouryneman, his brother and 2 cousins showed up. The one journeyman spoke horrible spanglish, and the rest not a lick of english. Now, here in Socal we have a rather large population of people from Mexico, and most are not here leagelly. But for Roto Router to allow this to happen I find a bit shady. Not only for the home owner, but these guys can get hurt and I doubt there is any insurance.

So to answer the original question, there does not need to be a plumber to do plumbing work. The plumber is supposed to go pull the permits, and anyone can be there (if they choose to) when the inspector comes. After a year and a half of full time "plumbing" I was pulling permits, dealing with inspectors - GC's and HO's. But hay, I was still charging 90 per hour, just for my boss of course. I only made the change that fell off the floor.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Here where I work and live you can bust up the pipes but you better not be caught fixing em unless you are at least a journeyman. That means not even installing a clean out!!! 
I think they kinda go over board as most plumbers don't have time or want to do sewer repair or sewer work. 
I`m working on trying to get licensed so I can install cleanouts. Sucks to do all the work so all the plumber has to do is hook it up and fill in my holes. :whistling 
Oh well the pay is good either way :thumbup:


----------

